# Nassi Schneiderman Diagram



## NSD (19. Jan 2010)

Ich brauche ein Nassi Schneiderman Diegramm, das Problem ist das ich eine Windows 7 64-Bit Version benutze, das normale NSD läuft bei mir nicht, kennt jemand ein anderes Programm was unter 64-Bit Betriebssystemen läuft?


----------



## faetzminator (19. Jan 2010)

Ich habe für Diagramme immer "Dia" verwendet, auch wenn es ein ein Bisschen altmodisches Look and Feel hat. Allerdings weiss ich leider nicht mehr, ob es NS Diagramme unterstützt.


----------



## Tobias (19. Jan 2010)

Hier gibt es ein paar Alternativen

Nassi-Shneiderman-Diagramm ? Wikipedia


----------



## NSD (19. Jan 2010)

Ist eine tolle alternative, aber ich denke ein NSD ist einfacher weil man die sachen nicht selbst einzeichnen muss sondern schon die fertigen schleifen etc. hat.


----------

